# Lonely Thread



## Registeel (Oct 24, 2008)

Personally, I think these forums aren't as alive as they used to be, I can't find anyone anymore! *except for forum games but yeah* So post here if you can't find anyone and get lonely...

I do a lot in this cold, cold cave...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 24, 2008)

Sometimes I feel very geeky when I'm the only one on the forums. :P


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

That's probably because most of the forums congregate in Forum Games to increase their post count. :S Besides it's always been this active, I have no idea what you're talking about...?

(Also, this should go in Forum Discussion and don't tag things as 'thread'.)


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

I think postcount should be turned off in the games section.

Anyway, I know what you mean. Sometimes I just wait for ages for someone to reply to something, but they never do. But I don't want to go and do something else just in case someone does reply. It's like waiting for a bus, you want to walk but you know the moment you leave the bus stop it'll come (usually two at once as well).


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I think postcount should be turned off in the games section.


You have no idea how long we've been saying this.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 24, 2008)

I get lonely.... sob...


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 24, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> You have no idea how long we've been saying this.


You have no idea how annoying it is when people demand something like putting post count on in all forums ("What is post count for if not counting your posts? What's this with feeling the need to judge the merit of the post before increasing it?") and when I finally do it they start demanding I change it back as if it had somehow been my idea.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

And anyway, aren't we always on about how post count doesn't matter?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Which is why people who think it does matter post in the games section.

(I know I post there, I'm saying that everyone who posts there post for postcount, I'm just saying that the people who post for postcount post there.)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> You have no idea how annoying it is when people demand something like putting post count on in all forums ("What is post count for if not counting your posts? What's this with feeling the need to judge the merit of the post before increasing it?") and when I finally do it they start demanding I change it back as if it had somehow been my idea.


I didn't say anything about that! 

Actually who did? I don't remember that at all. :S


----------



## Retsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I think postcount should be turned off in the games section.


What did accuracy ever do to you?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Retsu said:


> What did accuracy ever do to you?


I'm afraid I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 24, 2008)

I think he means that post count should be accurate of all the posts you make. In any case, I think we should just keep it the way it is, post count is for counting posts, after all. And what does it matter if some people post in Forum Games for post count? There really isn't any discussion in Forum Games... it's just games, for fun.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah but it's funner without the people who don't really care what they're posting and just.. post. Like when they don't realize they're not on the last page and post. They should realize that they're on the last page then but sometimes they don't bother editing or whatever.
Who really cares for accuracy, do we have ten fingers, do we have eight? Who cares, really.
But if postcount doesn't matter, why even have it in the postbit?


Meh, I know it doesn't really matter so I won't continue.

Anyway more on topic. I find that there are certain times of day that people are most active. It's usually during the evenings. Probably because that's when it's the time of day a bit after when school finishes in America.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Who really cares for accuracy, do we have ten fingers, do we have eight? Who cares, really.


You are aware that this analogy makes you look pretty silly, aren't you?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not that fact that 'thumbs aren't fingers', it's just that some people just count them as fingers anyway because they don't care about correctness. It's kinda like the other way around. Why can't we just not count the games posts because we don't care about accuracy.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> It's not that fact that 'thumbs aren't fingers', it's just that some people just count them as fingers anyway because they don't care about correctness. It's kinda like the other way around. Why can't we just not count the games posts because we don't care about accuracy.


Wait... Are you saying there are people who _don't_ count thumbs as fingers?

...

Well. Strange...! I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Post count doesn't serve much of a purpose if it isn't accurate.

Fingers, on the other hand...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Post count doesn't serve much of a purpose if it _is_ accurate either.
Why do you even care? I can't really recall you posting in the games section much. :/

Anyway I'll stop posting in this thread now unless I actually have something to contribute to the actual topic.

EDIT:


Retsu said:


> Because _I like statistics_ - because of this, I also like them to be _accurate_. Why is this so hard to grasp?


IMO keeping track of postcount except for the games would be more interesting.

EDIT:


Tailsy said:


> I don't know, I'd rather have an accurate statistic of how many vaguely interesting posts I've made other than just posting numbers.


Yes, exactly.



Zhorken said:


> Post count is a statistic; attaching meaning to it is dumb.  I approve of having forum games posts count because it herds a lot of the posts made entirely for count into one forum that doesn't produce productive or interesting posts anyway.


What about those of us who post there for the fun :(



Dewgongeru said:


> More fun. Funner isn't a word.


Who cares? I'm not writing a letter the pope here.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Post count doesn't serve much of a purpose if it _is_ accurate either.


Then you should be arguing against having post count altogether. Not that I support that either. Statistics are nice to look at for fun.



> Why do you even care? I can't really recall you posting in the games section much. :/


Because _I like statistics_ - because of this, I also like them to be _accurate_. Why is this so hard to grasp?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Because _I like statistics_ - because of this, I also like them to be _accurate_. Why is this so hard to grasp?


I don't know, I'd rather have an accurate statistic of how many vaguely interesting posts I've made other than just posting numbers.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 24, 2008)

Post count is a statistic; attaching meaning to it is dumb.  I approve of having forum games posts count because it herds a lot of the posts made entirely for count into one forum that doesn't produce productive or interesting posts anyway.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 24, 2008)

When did this go from "lonliness" to "postcount discussion"?

Yes, it get's lonely here sometimes, just me, my echoing caveified voice, and the Giant Dragonflies...


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 24, 2008)

At night I get lonely because of my timezone but in the morning I'm not so lonely. The big forum crash seems to have scared away many people who maybe thought TCOD forums were down. Post count matters none, I go to forum games if I'm bored or if I changed my avatar or sig and want to see how people like it.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 24, 2008)

Lonely, not really, I'm constantly on when everybody else is, but _lonely_, yes.



Murkrow said:


> Yeah but it's funner


More fun. Funner isn't a word.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow that conversation was wierd...


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 25, 2008)

I think Forum Games is useless, but I understand that'd upset some people.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree that Forum Games is terrible.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

Can I ask what's so wrong about posts counting towards post count in the Forum Games board? Yes, maybe the posts don't require as much intellect as one would need should he or she post elsewhere, but who cares? It doesn't matter if someone has just posted an essay explaining what time is or if someone else has just posted three digits to rate someone's avatar. They're still posts. 

Do some of you realise how ridiculous you're sounding right now? If you don't care about post count, then don't care about. Don't say that post count shouldn't be counted in this board or that board because the posts there require little or no thought. No one is forcing you to look up at the numbers that show up on the screen when someone posts. 

It's actually funny, 'cause a lot of people say they don't care about post count when they really do. If you didn't care about post count, you wouldn't bother having it removed from a board because it would make no difference to you, right?

And no, I never get lonely here. There's always ten or more people online at one time with me.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe everything you said has already been established, ライチュウ.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 25, 2008)

Well...yeah.

I get lonely here at times, usually at night. So then I get offline and do something else. :)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 25, 2008)

ライチュウ;160968 said:
			
		

> Can I ask what's so wrong about posts counting towards post count in the Forum Games board? Yes, maybe the posts don't require as much intellect as one would need should he or she post elsewhere, but who cares? It doesn't matter if someone has just posted an essay explaining what time is or if someone else has just posted three digits to rate someone's avatar. They're still posts.
> 
> Do some of you realise how ridiculous you're sounding right now? If you don't care about post count, then don't care about. Don't say that post count shouldn't be counted in this board or that board because the posts there require little or no thought. No one is forcing you to look up at the numbers that show up on the screen when someone posts.
> 
> ...


I never said I didn't care about post count. :o


----------



## Eevee (Oct 26, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I think postcount should be turned off in the games section.


No.

If game posts are not worthy of being counted as posts, then they are worthless and *should not be allowed in the first place*.



Tailsy said:


> I don't know, I'd rather have an accurate statistic of how many vaguely interesting posts I've made other than just posting numbers.


So make all of your posts vaguely interesting.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

Aww... no ones on.... I might have to *Gulp* revive an old forum game or two.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 31, 2008)

I like the idea of post count, because it gives members an idea of who is a veteran member, one you can look up to and one who always posts good, quality posts. 

Of course, that vision is totally skewed when the highest posters got there by posting "you're banned for WEARING UNDERWEAR LOLOL RANDOMOSITY" x 5000 in Forum Games.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

You can't really get a proper conversation in ForumGames.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah because it's not for conversation, there's no topic of discussion

which is silly because that's what forums are for


----------



## Alexi (Jan 1, 2009)

You're just making it worse by talking about it in other threads.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 2, 2009)

Alexi said:


> You're just making it worse by talking about it in other threads.


yeah because talking about making the forums a better place... is making the forums a worse place.

?_?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

Its not that I don;t want them, a LOT of people go on them but not as FUCKING many! there are WAY too many games, I admit some are very fun to play like never ending D/P Cheat and a few others but there are too many games, which draws away from more interesting threads on the forums.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> I like the idea of post count, because it gives members an idea of who is a veteran member, one you can look up to and one who always posts good, quality posts.
> 
> Of course, that vision is totally skewed when the highest posters got there by posting "you're banned for WEARING UNDERWEAR LOLOL RANDOMOSITY" x 5000 in Forum Games.


Pfut. Judging people by their post count wouldn't be a good idea even then. It still wouldn't tell you anything about the actual content of their posts...

But I have an idea - if we want a way to measure the average quality of a person's posts without actually reading them, we should introduce some sort of reputation system...!


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my rep


----------



## Zuu (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm, reputation. Where have I heard of that?

nevermind I realized how shitty it'd be with rep back


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Hmm, reputation. Where have I heard of that?
> 
> honestly yeah bring it back :(


Wait, "honestly"?


----------



## Zuu (Jan 2, 2009)

I revoke that statement. I never said it.


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 2, 2009)

We should stop talking about this here. As important as it is, the conversation is in the wrong place.


----------

